

Phone Numbers Are Dead - ccarpenterg
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/28/phone-numbers-dead/

======
netaddict
That article title seems like link-bait.

The title declares "phone numbers are dead". The article says "my grandkids
will never dial a phone number".

